# Tips! Make them Mandotory!



## Msjanetty (May 8, 2019)

Im sure like many others they do a pick up at a mansion or other expensive place, concert, resort, and then hear them brag about how much they spent on wine or whatever. Then they have the unmitigated gall not to tip.
Make it mandatory Uber! We would make more right a way, while they are still wondering if we are worth more % of pay.
We just saved these riders a $10,000 dui, take many risks, put more miles on our tires and closer now to more repair expenses.
Tips! Make them Mandatory!


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

I'll take the bait. You need to be getting a bigger cut from uber not the riders. In NYC, where I live, the cost of a taxi after tip is often equal to the cost of an uber before tip. I'm not saying you shouldn't get tipped but I am saying that you are not saving me any money so that argument doesn't work.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

two slow nickels all day long versus one quick quarter every so often.....


----------



## MikeW (May 8, 2019)

I am all for tipping. Driving is very hard work and drivers risking their life for doing it. If waiters and waitresses get tip, Uber and Lyft drivers are more deserve tipping. A lot of drivers rely the income to support themselves and their family. We should educate the riders that tipping is desirable. I think Uber and Lyft should provider sticker tor the driver to advice riders to leave tips with recommended tipping of 10-15%, Another improvement should be made is charging additional for more than one person in a party and also disallow party of more than one passenger using pool request.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Msjanetty said:


> Im sure like many others they do a pick up at a mansion or other expensive place, concert, resort, and then hear them brag about how much they spent on wine or whatever. Then they have the unmitigated gall not to tip.
> Make it mandatory Uber! We would make more right a way, while they are still wondering if we are worth more % of pay.
> We just saved these riders a $10,000 dui, take many risks, put more miles on our tires and closer now to more repair expenses.
> Tips! Make them Mandatory!


That makes them fees.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I would be in favor of the tip structure where the options were starting at %15, then %20, then %25, or "custom". I think the options presented start pretty low. And yes, manator isnt the answer. 

What do you think of this fee structure?
$1.50 for each passenger
$1.50 for each suitcase
A $2.50 bump when gas prices spike
And restore the 80/20 split


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I would be in favor of the tip structure where the options were starting at %15, then %20, then %25, or "custom". I think the options presented start pretty low. And yes, manator isnt the answer.
> 
> What do you think of this fee structure?
> $1.50 for each passenger
> ...


Gonna be crazy hard to enforce that. Pax brings two suitcases, they don't enter into the app. You say, yeah they did, and you'll have to send in dashcam footage, Uber support will have to verify it, and verify that was the passenger you said it was. Aint gonna happen. It would be nice if they'd tie fee's to gas prices in an area though. That info is easy to get at. I've now helped two riders with luggage, both out of towners. No tips on either. Its bizarre, poor ass Albuquerqueans tip. Business trip people: nada.

But, honestly, after doing this for a few weeks, my main and biggest complaint is let us see how long the ride will be for. This is supposedly contract work, we should have the right to know what we're getting paid to do. The min fare here is a measly $2.25, 40.6% of what the pax pays. I would never take one if it was more than a mile away, as would anyone else with a brain. Uber would then increase the min rate or pax can walk. And the Pax thinks: "geez $5.95 for 5 minutes work this guy is raking it in, no need to tip".


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

If it's mandatory, what percent do you think Uber will take?



BobMarley said:


> Gonna be crazy hard to enforce that. Pax brings two suitcases, they don't enter into the app. You say, yeah they did, and you'll have to send in dashcam footage, Uber support will have to verify it, and verify that was the passenger you said it was. Aint gonna happen. It would be nice if they'd tie fee's to gas prices in an area though. That info is easy to get at. I've now helped two riders with luggage, both out of towners. No tips on either. Its bizarre, poor ass Albuquerqueans tip. Business trip people: nada.
> 
> But, honestly, after doing this for a few weeks, my main and biggest complaint is let us see how long the ride will be for. This is supposedly contract work, we should have the right to know what we're getting paid to do. The min fare here is a measly $2.25, 40.6% of what the pax pays. I would never take one if it was more than a mile away, as would anyone else with a brain. Uber would then increase the min rate or pax can walk. And the Pax thinks: "geez $5.95 for 5 minutes work this guy is raking it in, no need to tip".


This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## MikeW (May 8, 2019)

Chatting here is no use. Is there an Official Uber/Lyft place we can forward these chats? We need to let those corporate people know.


----------



## ZepFan (Nov 26, 2018)

In fairness to the OP, have any of you ever been to a restaurant where they require tips for larger parties? People have grown accustomed to it. I could easily see tips being required certain situations, esp. airport runs.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I feel if Uber were to run a campaign "For Tipping" it would go a long way to helping. They created the culture of not tipping the drivers in the first place. They could also help reverse that culture with some simple marketing campaigns to nudge riders that way.

In the end. Guiding voluntary culture change instead of a mandatory culture change goes a long way keeping client satisfaction.


----------



## MikeW (May 8, 2019)

Like I said, have Uber make some sticker for driver to stick insider the car and advice people to tip. That will go a long way. Just like the restaurants provide the check with commandeered tips.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Isn’t that just a pay raise? Or do you truly believe that Uber would put a line item on the pax receipt for “tip”?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The problem here is that tipping really raises the price of travel.

The Uber idea isn't just to supplant taxis, but to make Ubering competitive with private ownership of cars for the pax.

When I had my butt behind the wheel of a cab 25 years ago, there were fewer than 300 taxis in the Yellow Cab of Pittsburgh fleet. Maybe a couple of dozen non-YC cars at most. 

Now there are thousands of ride share vehicles out there- can't go a mile without seeing a couple. People can afford to do the Uber thing because they don't have to tip and the fares are lower. Raise the fares or mandate tipping, ridership will decelerate and decline- the old Econ 101 business model. Price goes up, demand goes down.

Sure, Uber can raise prices , encourage tipping. But the concern is that business will slack off dramatically. And if drivers go out and don't get any rides at the new higher prices, they'll get frustrated and quit.


----------



## MikeW (May 8, 2019)

I don't think so, tipping does not cause Uber any money. People is not custom to tip Uber because Uber discouraged at the beginning. Even if half the people tip, that will help the drivers a lot.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Plain and simply tips are a reward!

If you didn't get your ass out of the seat or provide an outstanding ride in some way, why do you need to be tipped?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If tipping is mandatory, then it's not a tip. 

Even if it was mandatory, then we'd just get $0.01 tips


----------



## MikeW (May 8, 2019)

A lot of taxi drivers suck and they get tips. I think most Uber drivers provide very good services. You don't need to be a slave to get tips. Waiters get tips in regardless of their services, they don't work like slaves. I am talking about volunteer tip. People don't need to tip if they don't feel like it. Just don't let people have the mentality that don't need to tip drivers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeW said:


> Like I said, have Uber make some sticker for driver to stick insider the car and advice people to tip. That will go a long way. Just like the restaurants provide the check with commandeered tips.


Do it yourself.


----------



## MikeW (May 8, 2019)

It is more appropriate the sticker is from Uber, it needs to create a culture, so all Uber drivers benefit and riders aware of it. If I make the sticker myself, I would be single out as being greedy which is not. By the way, I always tip the Uber drivers when I use Uber and tip them in cash. I know how hard driving is, at least 10 times harder than being a waiter.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Gimme, gimme something for nothing!!!


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Msjanetty said:


> Im sure like many others they do a pick up at a mansion or other expensive place, concert, resort, and then hear them brag about how much they spent on wine or whatever. Then they have the unmitigated gall not to tip.
> Make it mandatory Uber! We would make more right a way, while they are still wondering if we are worth more % of pay.
> We just saved these riders a $10,000 dui, take many risks, put more miles on our tires and closer now to more repair expenses.
> Tips! Make them Mandatory!


It clearly say's in the Uber app that tips are included in the fare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would not favour a mandatory tip. I would favour what Uber did on Uber Taxi (available only in a few markets) before it implemented platform-wide tipping.

When a user signed up for Uber, a page popped up that asked him how much he wanted to tip on Uber Taxi. This page popped up regardless of where they customer was. If he were in Norman, Oklahoma, where Uber Taxi is not available and never has been, the page still popped up onto his screen. Most users blew off the thing. Some would set it to something, or, even zero, but most blew off the page. At that point, Uber would set the Uber Taxi tip to a twenty per-cent default. The user could change it at any time, as long as he was not in the middle of a trip.

All who read this should bear in mind that this applied to Uber Taxi, ONLY. At the time, there was no way for the customer
to tip in-application at any other level of Uber. He could tip ONLY on Uber Taxi.

I would favour going back to that, but make it platform-wide.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

it's gotten to the point where I'll hint at it. if an employee of a company says, "Oh, it's okay. I expense the ride" when I ask if they'd like the toll road, I'll reply, "I'll remember you said that ."


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

> doyousensehumor said:
> 
> 
> > If tipping is mandatory, then it's not a tip.
> ...


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

They need to pay better,tips should be a nice bonus. Tipping just lets the employer pay less, the customer pays part of the worker salary



MikeW said:


> A lot of taxi drivers suck and they get tips. I think most Uber drivers provide very good services. You don't need to be a slave to get tips. Waiters get tips in regardless of their services, they don't work like slaves. I am talking about volunteer tip. People don't need to tip if they don't feel like it. Just don't let people have the mentality that don't need to tip drivers.


Uber really got ppl use to not tipping. My sister and aunt always tipped cabs,neither tip uber drivers.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Msjanetty said:


> Im sure like many others they do a pick up at a mansion or other expensive place, concert, resort, and then hear them brag about how much they spent on wine or whatever. Then they have the unmitigated gall not to tip.
> Make it mandatory Uber! We would make more right a way, while they are still wondering if we are worth more % of pay.
> We just saved these riders a $10,000 dui, take many risks, put more miles on our tires and closer now to more repair expenses.
> Tips! Make them Mandatory!


Basically it's a good idea but I think Lyfber will take chunk of it. 
Also, rich people don't tip. Only poor tips poor.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tc49821 said:


> Uber really got ppl use to not tipping. My sister and aunt always tipped cabs,neither tip uber drivers.


Ubers aren't not cabs. Uber is Ride Sharing, someone is sharing their ride with you. Its considered to be a different experience.

Further, Cab Drivers are considered to be hard luck guys with a hard scrabble way to eke out a living. It considered to be an act of noblesse oblige to offer a gratuity to the taxi driver who has a sketchy existence.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber is happy to announce! The mandatory 20% tip! In order to ensure continued growth we have implemented a 20% decrease in driver compensation! We will be awarding Badges shortly for those that have met the Uber Pro requirements.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Ubers aren't not cabs. Uber is Ride Sharing, someone is sharing their ride with you. Its considered to be a different experience.
> 
> Further, Cab Drivers are considered to be hard luck guys with a hard scrabble way to eke out a living. It considered to be an act of noblesse oblige to offer a gratuity to the taxi driver who has a sketchy existence.


Haaaa


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Ubers aren't not cabs. Uber is Ride Sharing, someone is sharing their ride with you. Its considered to be a different experience.
> 
> Further, Cab Drivers are considered to be hard luck guys with a hard scrabble way to eke out a living. It considered to be an act of noblesse oblige to offer a gratuity to the taxi driver who has a sketchy existence.


"Aren't not" cabs? So they are cabs?


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

I know I'm late to the party, and this won't be popular, but the sense of entitlement kills me. Lower your expectations and you won't be so disappointed. Tipping shouldn't be mandatory. 

Also, being an Uber driver isn't hard. If it were, people wouldn't complain about there being too many drivers. :wink:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MikeW said:


> I know how hard driving is, at least 10 times harder than being a waiter.


I've never been a waiter, but that job looks like a lot of work to me compared to driving.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I agree that UBER should do more to help with tipping! If they do that though, they will want a piece of that pie. Why not do what I do, when they get out of the car wish them well and do a friendly reminder that tipping is appreciated and easy through the app! My tips average went up when I started doing this.


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

Msjanetty said:


> Im sure like many others they do a pick up at a mansion or other expensive place, concert, resort, and then hear them brag about how much they spent on wine or whatever. Then they have the unmitigated gall not to tip.
> Make it mandatory Uber! We would make more right a way, while they are still wondering if we are worth more % of pay.
> We just saved these riders a $10,000 dui, take many risks, put more miles on our tires and closer now to more repair expenses.
> Tips! Make them Mandatory!


Well, I don't know if they can or should make it "mandatory", but I'm thinking of putting a sign on the back seat to "educate" them on Uber's 25% cut in driver's pay. And I agree with you about the "mansion" folks. Couldn't believe the other day, picking up 2 ladies who had been (lightly) drinking at a party...were "pampering" themselves asking for my "Select" car...added a stop Midway so I could drop each of them...both living in "upscale" homes...and got "nothing" for tip!?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber just needs to charge riders for the miles to pickup or an $8 minimum fare per ride, instead of current $3-4 minimum. Uber currently takes 50% on short rides for service and booking fees. They should double those fees and split them with the drivers. That way, short trips will no longer be unprofitable for drivers. Long trips will be only slightly more expensive for riders. Riders can take the bus if they don't want to pay an $8 minimum fare.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I've never been a waiter, but that job looks like a lot of work to me compared to driving.


Strongly agree. Might be ten times harder than RS.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

MikeW said:


> Chatting here is no use. Is there an Official Uber/Lyft place we can forward these chats? We need to let those corporate people know.


Do you wonder if they have someone monitoring these websites already. As hungry they are for info I say there are people at uber Lyft getting a hard on at this very moment !☺


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> . Riders can take the bus if they don't want to pay an $8 minimum fare.


I don't think you understand the Uber train of thought on this. They want to get people off of the bus and into the Uber. And if they raise the fare, they will want to retain the increase and not pass it through


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Riders can take the bus if they don't want to pay an $8 minimum fare.


$8 dollars IS the minimum fare for RIDERS in NYC.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

turtle75 said:


> $8 dollars IS the minimum fare for RIDERS in NYC.


$3.36 is the minimum drivers get in Charlotte (rider pays $6.65). That's less than Uber's $3.75 cancel fee (rider pays $5). 
Lyft is even worse. Driver gets $3 on minimum trips while cancel fee nets $5.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Msjanetty said:


> Im sure like many others they do a pick up at a mansion or other expensive place, concert, resort, and then hear them brag about how much they spent on wine or whatever. Then they have the unmitigated gall not to tip.
> Make it mandatory Uber! We would make more right a way, while they are still wondering if we are worth more % of pay.
> We just saved these riders a $10,000 dui, take many risks, put more miles on our tires and closer now to more repair expenses.
> Tips! Make them Mandatory!


Or just raise the damn rates.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Or just raise the damn rates.


When I walk out to the main drag here, I see lots of Uber and Lyft vehicle on the street 24/7. At this point in time, I don't see the Ride Share concerns raising the amount they pay to drivers at all.

However, there is a real possibility that they could raise the rates charged to pax. Uber is going to have to grow its revenue as well as its margins to justify the huge valuation that was made of it on Wall Street.


----------



## Msjanetty (May 8, 2019)

turtle75 said:


> I'll take the bait. You need to be getting a bigger cut from uber not the riders. In NYC, where I live, the cost of a taxi after tip is often equal to the cost of an uber before tip. I'm not saying you shouldn't get tipped but I am saying that you are not saving me any money so that argument doesn't work.


Hi! I 100% agree with you that Uber should be the ones that give us a a bigger percentage. the only reason I was coming up with that is because Uber has declared that they're actually going to do cuts from what I understand from the news media. So I thought if they are willing to not only pay us more but most likely even pay is less then it needs to come from somewhere. The only other choice would be from the Riders.



I_Like_Spam said:


> When I walk out to the main drag here, I see lots of Uber and Lyft vehicle on the street 24/7. At this point in time, I don't see the Ride Share concerns raising the amount they pay to drivers at all.
> 
> However, there is a real possibility that they could raise the rates charged to pax. Uber is going to have to grow its revenue as well as its margins to justify the huge valuation that was made of it on Wall Street.


Yes I have heard the exact same things and that is why I proposed making tips mandatory.
Shoot if everyone was made took the least have a minimum of 2 dollars that would raise our pay and of course help greatly with our expenses.

another way they can possibly improve things for us is tell us how much we're going to make at the beginning of the ride before we even accept it and then if we don't want to make that amount for the for the amount of travels that will be doing it shouldn't be held against us for not accepting.
right now they penalize us for rides we don't accept. 
We as drivers have to go in blindly when we accept showing us approximately where we're going but no dollar amount .
That is not a legitimate acceptance we have no idea what we're getting into. We don't know what this person's like we don't know how much we're even going to make, but we accept.

another way they can possibly improve things for us is tell us how much we're going to make at the beginning of the ride before we even accept it and then if we don't want to make that amount for the for the amount of travels that will be doing it shouldn't be held against us for not accepting.
right now they penalize us for rides we don't accept. 
We as drivers have to go in blindly when we accept showing us approximately where we're going but no dollar amount .
That is not a legitimate acceptance we have no idea what we're getting into. We don't know what this person's like we don't know how much we're even going to make, but we accept.


TemptingFate said:


> $3.36 is the minimum drivers get in Charlotte (rider pays $6.65). That's less than Uber's $3.75 cancel fee (rider pays $5).
> Lyft is even worse. Driver gets $3 on minimum trips while cancel fee nets $5.


So why is Uber getting a 50% rate of a ride we give? And have them go and show badly on the financial market.
personally if I was the IRS I would be looking at them very closely because it sounds like to me considering we have most of the expenses that there's somebody shady upstairs messing with some financial figures. Of course I don't know this for sure it just doesn't add up. I'm not pointing fingers and saying somebody's messing with the books.
But if it does come out, Uber Corporate wouldn't be the first if it was happening.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JamesBond008 said:


> It clearly say's in the Uber app that tips are included in the fare.


Not for a long time now.



Trafficat said:


> I've never been a waiter, but that job looks like a lot of work to me compared to driving.


I spent a day as a waitress. O.N.E. D.A.Y.

I loved driving.



MikeW said:


> It is more appropriate the sticker is from Uber, it needs to create a culture, so all Uber drivers benefit and riders aware of it. If I make the sticker myself, I would be single out as being greedy which is not. By the way, I always tip the Uber drivers when I use Uber and tip them in cash. I know how hard driving is, at least 10 times harder than being a waiter.


Why would it be appropriate for Uber, a company, to tell YOUR customers to tip you, another "company"?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Not for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would guess more than 1/2 of drivers don't know they are self employed.

I would guess 3/4 of pax don't know that drivers are not considered employees.


----------



## Msjanetty (May 8, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Not for a long time now.
> 
> 
> I spent a day as a waitress. O.N.E. D.A.Y.
> ...


Obviously you're not a driver.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Msjanetty said:


> Obviously you're not a driver.


I'm sidelined for another month and a half to two months, but, yeah. I am. I even managed to make $$ at it, although I will admit it looks like it's harder now than it was last year, and IF I go back to it, it won't be like it was.

Don't get me wrong. I hate the companies. But the job itself? A blast, almost every shift I worked.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i already tell a pax that wants to travel to detroit i require a 10 dollar tip only with uber . i tell them i wont charge them get out dont be mad uber does not pay me enough to take this ride. less then min wage . 90 % of them get out perfectly fine with me its just not worth it i have to dead head 20 or 25 minutes back to a better area to get passengers and the freeway is always stuffed stop and go on my return trip


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Msjanetty said:


> Im sure like many others they do a pick up at a mansion or other expensive place, concert, resort, and then hear them brag about how much they spent on wine or whatever. Then they have the unmitigated gall not to tip.
> Make it mandatory Uber! We would make more right a way, while they are still wondering if we are worth more % of pay.
> We just saved these riders a $10,000 dui, take many risks, put more miles on our tires and closer now to more repair expenses.
> Tips! Make them Mandatory!


Pax's pay what is asked, anything more is a ?, stop begging, it makes you look like a panhandler.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> I would guess more than 1/2 of drivers don't know they are self employed.
> 
> I would guess 3/4 of pax don't know that drivers are not considered employees.


I've had riders asking "Uber doesn't even pay for your gas?" ??‍♂


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I've had riders asking "Uber doesn't even pay for your gas?" ??‍♂


Had one today.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Had one today.


I have them everyday.


----------

